# Hal, dbus, udev e problemi con le chiavi usb [Ri-Risolto]

## Raffo

Da oggi nn riesco più a montare il mio lettore mp3 (che veniva riconosciuto come removable mass storage). Prima hal lo riconosceva automaticamente, poco dopo averlo collegato trovavo tranquillamente l'icona sotto computer:/// (in nautilus). Ora nn riesco più a fargli riconoscere la periferica, le ho provate tutte, ho installato le versioni stabili, poi quelle masked e poi un misto tra pacchetti stabili e masked (mi riferisco a hal, udev, dbus e gnome-volume-manager). Purtroppo nn sono riuscito a combinare nulla, sono qui quindi per chiedere aiuto per risolvere il mio problema. 

p.s. il lettore funziona bene, sia con win che dal live cd di ubuntu nn ho avuto problemi a montarlo...Last edited by Raffo on Wed Oct 19, 2005 7:16 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> Da oggi nn riesco più a montare il mio lettore mp3 (che veniva riconosciuto come removable mass storage). Prima hal lo riconosceva automaticamente, poco dopo averlo collegato trovavo tranquillamente l'icona sotto computer:/// (in nautilus). Ora nn riesco più a fargli riconoscere la periferica, le ho provate tutte, ho installato le versioni stabili, poi quelle masked e poi un misto tra pacchetti stabili e masked (mi riferisco a hal, udev, dbus e gnome-volume-manager). Purtroppo nn sono riuscito a combinare nulla, sono qui quindi per chiedere aiuto per risolvere il mio problema. 
> 
> p.s. il lettore funziona bene, sia con win che dal live cd di ubuntu nn ho avuto problemi a montarlo...

 

Prima di tutto che versioni di GNOME, Hal e gnome-volume-manager hai?

Secondo, riesci a vedere il lettore da hal-device-manager?

Terzo...Nel caso, avvia tu manualmente gnome-volume-manager in un terminale e postaci l'output...

Scusa la telegraficità...vado di fretta...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

in questo momento ho installati gnome 2.12, hal 0.5.4 e gnome-volume-manager 1.5.1. so benissimo che sono tutti e 3 hard masked, ma, come già detto, ho provato anche le versioni stabili e il problema nn si è risolto. hal-device-manager nn mi funziona proprio (mi da un errore, che cmq nn è sicuramente dovuto ai problemi di mount). 

questo è l'output di gnome-volume-manager quando collego la periferica:

```
manager.c/1691: Device added: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_41e_4112_0002F6816AE54709

manager.c/1691: Device added: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_41e_4112_0002F6816AE54709_if0

manager.c/1691: Device added: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_41e_4112_0002F6816AE54709_if0_scsi_host

manager.c/1691: Device added: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_41e_4112_0002F6816AE54709_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0

manager.c/1691: Device added: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_MuVo_Slim

manager.c/1513: not a mountable volume: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_MuVo_Slim

manager.c/1691: Device added: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part1_size_1043441152

manager.c/1544: Changed: /dev/sda1

manager.c/1189: mounting /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part1_size_1043441152...

manager.c/698: executing command: /bin/mount /dev/sda1

mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab

```

dovrei inserire la linea in /etc/fstab?? ma hal nn lo dovrebbe modificare automaticamente?   :Confused: 

----------

## CarloJekko

hai ricompilato il kernel di recente?

----------

## old_al

A me, da qualche tempo, capita la stessa cosa con Kde,  probabilmente in seguito ad un update. Non sono riuscito ad individuarne la causa ma con un /etc/init.d/hald restart mi monta la chiave in automatico. 

Sugli altri 2 PC che più o meno hanno subito gli stessi aggiornamenti invece tutto continua a funzionare in automatico.

ciao Alberto

----------

## codadilupo

a me di recente capita di dover montare a mano il device usbstick, e inoltre, se non do -t vfat, mi monta il device con i nomi dos!!

Credo che sia qualcosa di relativo all'aria che respiriamo... forse dell'inquinamento elettromagnetico  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> in questo momento ho installati gnome 2.12, hal 0.5.4 e gnome-volume-manager 1.5.1. so benissimo che sono tutti e 3 hard masked, ma, come già detto, ho provato anche le versioni stabili e il problema nn si è risolto. hal-device-manager nn mi funziona proprio (mi da un errore, che cmq nn è sicuramente dovuto ai problemi di mount). 
> 
> questo è l'output di gnome-volume-manager quando collego la periferica:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ho avuto i tuoi stessi problemi...Curiosamente anch'io col Muvo Slim...  :Very Happy: 

Cmq non ho capito a che fosse dovuto, ma per me è bastato riavviare udev prima dell'avvio di dbus...Ho creato uno script di avvio...

```

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

depend() {

   before dbus

}

start() {

   ebegin "Restarting udev subsystem"

   udevstart

   eend $?

}

```

E magicamente ha ripreso a funzionare...Ma NON mi chiedere perchè...Ah, una cosa...Io uso pmount...Forse questo cambia qualcosa?

----------

## Raffo

io ci sto uscendo pazzo con questa storia. anche io dovrei usare pmount (che mi è stato installato come dipendenza quando sono andato ad installare i vari pacchetti hard masked di hal, udev e compagnia bella) ora, ma nn so bene cosa cambia... dovrei provare questo script di avvio allora... cosa devo fare di preciso? dove l'hai messo?

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> io ci sto uscendo pazzo con questa storia. anche io dovrei usare pmount (che mi è stato installato come dipendenza quando sono andato ad installare i vari pacchetti hard masked di hal, udev e compagnia bella) ora, ma nn so bene cosa cambia... dovrei provare questo script di avvio allora... cosa devo fare di preciso? dove l'hai messo?

 

Ehm...Forse mi ero spiegato male...Cmq lo script va in /etc/init.d/ (io l'ho chiamato udevrestart) e ovviamente lo devi aggiungere al run-level boot (o default, dipende dove tieni dbus)

```

rc-update add udevrestart boot

```

E' strano il fatto di pmount...Prova anche tu con gli ebuild di gentopia...Io ho usato quelli e mi va perfettamente!

----------

## Raffo

ho provato ad addare quello script al boot, ma nn è cambiato proprio nulla... mah   :Confused: 

----------

## Raffo

ora mi fa 

```
manager.c/1691: Device added: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_41e_4112_0002F6816AE54709

manager.c/1691: Device added: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_41e_4112_0002F6816AE54709_if0

manager.c/1691: Device added: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_41e_4112_0002F6816AE54709_if0_scsi_host

manager.c/1691: Device added: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_41e_4112_0002F6816AE54709_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0

manager.c/1691: Device added: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_MuVo_Slim

manager.c/1513: not a mountable volume: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_MuVo_Slim

manager.c/1691: Device added: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part1_size_1043441152

manager.c/1544: Changed: /dev/sda1

manager.c/1189: mounting /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part1_size_1043441152...

manager.c/698: executing command: /usr/bin/pmount-hal /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part1_size_1043441152

manager.c/1777: Mounted: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part1_size_1043441152

```

quando inserisco il lettore... fatto sta che nn riesco cmq a browsarlo...   :Sad: 

e se provo a dare 

```
pmount /dev/sda1
```

mi dice:

```
Error: device /dev/sda1 is already mounted to /media/usbdisk
```

e in effetti se vado in /media vedo il lettore, solo che ovviamente nn ci posso scrivere (essendo media in /)... sono confuso...

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> ora mi fa 
> 
> ```
> manager.c/1691: Device added: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_41e_4112_0002F6816AE54709
> 
> ...

 

Scusa ma... :Embarassed:  se non hai i permessi come pensavi di scriverci? Cmq in teoria il problema ce l'hai risolto...O no?

Cmq perchè non posti un "ls -l /" e un "ls -l /media/"?

A parte questo...In /usr/share/hal/fdi/95userpolicy/storage-policy.fdi ho inserito questo...

```
   

       <device><!--CREATIVE MuVo Slim-->

      <match key="block.is_volume" bool="true">

         <match key="volume.fsusage" string="filesystem">

            <match key="@block.storage_device:storage.vendor" string="CREATIVE">

               <match key="@block.storage_device:storage.model" string="MuVo Slim">

                  <merge key="volume.policy.desired_mount_point" type="string">muvo</merge>

                  <merge key="@block.storage_device:storage.no_partitions" bool="true"/>

               </match>

            </match>

         </match>

      </match>

   </device>

```

Così il lettore me lo monta su /mnt/muvo...Chissà...forse così è più comodo pure per te?

----------

## Raffo

il problema c'è ancora perchè hal nn dovrebbe andare a montare la periferica lì... nn ho i permessi perchè quello è territorio root e ovviamente da utente normale nn ci accedo... cmq ti posto quello che vuoi:

ls -l /:

```
total 89

drwxr-xr-x    2 root root  4096 Sep  8 17:27 bin

drwxr-xr-x    4 root root  1024 Aug 29 14:03 boot

drwxr-xr-x   12 root root 13260 Oct  2 17:45 dev

drwxr-xr-x   82 root root  8192 Oct  2 17:45 etc

drwxr-xr-x    4 root root  4096 Aug 18  2004 home

drwxr-xr-x   10 root root  4096 Oct  1 17:07 lib

drwx------    2 root root 16384 May 26  2004 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x    4 root root  4096 Oct  2 17:27 media

drwxr-xr-x    6 root root  4096 Jun  2  2004 mnt

drwxr-xr-x   30 root root  4096 Aug 24 23:27 opt

dr-xr-xr-x  118 root root     0 Oct  2 15:38 proc

drwx------   42 root root  4096 Oct  2 17:34 root

drwxr-xr-x    2 root root  4096 Sep 22 16:47 sbin

drwxr-xr-x    3 root root  4096 Jan 28  2005 share

drwxr-xr-x   10 root root     0 Oct  2 15:38 sys

drwxrwxrwt  246 root root 20480 Oct  2 17:34 tmp

drwxr-xr-x   17 root root  4096 Aug 28 17:27 usr

drwxr-xr-x   14 root root  4096 Aug  3 17:11 var

```

ls -l /media/:

```
total 20

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 Oct  1 18:46 cdrecorder

drwx------  14 root root 16384 Jan  1  1970 usbdisk

```

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> il problema c'è ancora perchè hal nn dovrebbe andare a montare la periferica lì... nn ho i permessi perchè quello è territorio root e ovviamente da utente normale nn ci accedo... cmq ti posto quello che vuoi:
> 
> ls -l /:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Scusa e dove dovrebbe montarla?  :Very Happy:  In ogni caso ho notato che pmount monta solo in /media, (a meno, ovviamente, di modificare la stringa nel sorgente)...

Perciò non vedo altre soluzioni...

Forse, ma non so se funziona, usa il piccolo scorcio di file che ti ho dato e fornisci invece della stringa muvo un percorso assoluto...

Cmq, e invito qualcuno a smentirmi se dico cavolate, la directory /media è usata solo da pmount e affini attualmente, quindi non costituisce problema di sicurezza...Perciò puoi renderla tranquillamente user-writable senza timore di security hole sul sistema...

----------

## Raffo

quel che nn capisco però (e scusami se insisto) è perchè nn riesco cmq a vedere il device in computer:/// ...

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> quel che nn capisco però (e scusami se insisto) è perchè nn riesco cmq a vedere il device in computer:/// ...

 

Ehm...Questo è strano...Forse devi controllare i valori in /system/storage (ovviamente parlo di gconf), che anche a me risultavano disabilitati...

----------

## Raffo

in /system/storage è tutto abilitato, anche perchè il device nn lo vedo neanche da konqueror...

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> in /system/storage è tutto abilitato, anche perchè il device nn lo vedo neanche da konqueror...

 

Mh...vediamo...posta le versioni di udev, dbus, hal, gnome-volume-manager...

Sono gli ebuild ufficiali?

Altra cosa...quali sono i permessi del file in /dev/ corrispondente al muvo?

----------

## Raffo

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

>  *Raffo wrote:*   in /system/storage è tutto abilitato, anche perchè il device nn lo vedo neanche da konqueror... 
> 
> Mh...vediamo...posta le versioni di udev, dbus, hal, gnome-volume-manager...
> 
> Sono gli ebuild ufficiali?

 

l'ho già postate nel primo post... cmq uso udev-068-r1, dbus-0.36.2, hal-0.5.4, gnome-volume-manager-1.5.1... come ho già detto sono le versioni hard masked dei programmi (ma tanto nn andavano neanche le stabili) e ovviamente sono gli ebuild ufficiali di portage...

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Raffo wrote:*   

>  *shogun_panda wrote:*    *Raffo wrote:*   in /system/storage è tutto abilitato, anche perchè il device nn lo vedo neanche da konqueror... 
> 
> Mh...vediamo...posta le versioni di udev, dbus, hal, gnome-volume-manager...
> 
> Sono gli ebuild ufficiali? 
> ...

 

Bah...Abbiamo la stessa configurazione...Ma da hal-device-manager il device lo vedi?

----------

## Raffo

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> Bah...Abbiamo la stessa configurazione...Ma da hal-device-manager il device lo vedi?

 

a dire la verità hal-device-manger mi restituisce questo output:

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/hal-device-manager", line 9, in ?

    import gnome

ImportError: No module named gnome

```

/me ride per nn piangere   :Laughing: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Raffo wrote:*   

>  *shogun_panda wrote:*   Bah...Abbiamo la stessa configurazione...Ma da hal-device-manager il device lo vedi? 
> 
> a dire la verità hal-device-manger mi restituisce questo output:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sicuramente manca gnome-python...Cmq non so più che dirti...Ma alla fine i permessi in /media li hai cambiati? Perchè se /media/usbdisk non ha il permesso di esecuzione, allora non risulta visibile dall'utente e perciò dai vari software...Assicurati che quella directory abbia almeno i permessi 755

----------

## Raffo

il problema nn è la directory /media (che ha tutti i permessi necessari), ma la dir /media/usbdisk che ha dei permessi molto restrittivi (postati sopra) e che nn riesco a cambiare, neanche da root!!

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> il problema nn è la directory /media (che ha tutti i permessi necessari), ma la dir /media/usbdisk che ha dei permessi molto restrittivi (postati sopra) e che nn riesco a cambiare, neanche da root!!

 

Ma come?  :Very Happy: 

Ma /media è una directory normale o è un tipo di mount-point? Mi viene da pensare che è pmount o mount a montarti la directory con quei permessi restrittivi...Prova a postare il /etc/fstab...

----------

## Raffo

/etc/fstab:

```

# This file is edited by fstab-sync - see 'man fstab-sync' for details

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03                                                                                      

:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pa                                                                                      

ss>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1   /boot     ext2    noauto,noatime    1 2

/dev/hda2   none      swap    sw                0 0

/dev/hda3   /         ext3    noatime           0 1

/dev/fd0  /mnt/floppy  auto   noauto,rw,users   0 0 

//GABRIELE/CGABRIEL  /home/raffo/mnt/GABRIELE/CGABRIEL    smbfs   noauto,user                                                                                         

  0 0

none        /prmc     ppoc    defaults          0 0

none        /det/shm  tmpfs   defaults          0 0

/det/cdpoms-cdrmm0    /mnt/adrom  iqo9640      loauto,rm,user    0 0

/det/video0  nole   autm   loauto,ru,user  0 0

# glibc 2.2 and abote expects tmpfs to `e mmunted at /dev/shm fmr

# PMSIX shaped memopy (qhm_mpen, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfq is a dynamically expandable/shpinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almoqt nm memory if lot populated with files)

# Addine the following line to -etc-fstab should taie care mf this:

none                    /det/shm        tmpds           defaultq   0 0

/det/hdd                /media/adreaorder       autm    usep,exec,nmautm,malaged                                                                                      

 0 0

```

è un po' incasinato eh   :Wink: 

----------

## shogun_panda

Ok...niente di strano...Tranne che risulta ancora modificato da fstab-sync...

Ora prova a postare l'output di mount dopo che hai inserito il lettore e vedi la periferica montata...

----------

## Raffo

mount:

```
/dev/hda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

/dev/hda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=0,gid=0,umask=077)

```

nel frattempo ho fatto risuscitare hal-device-manager e confermo che la periferica la vede...

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> mount:
> 
> ```
> 
> /dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=winnt,uid=0,gid=0,umask=077)
> ...

 

Non mi piace...Chi glieli imposta sti permessi? (e il gid o uid) umask=077 => permessi = 700 (rwx------)... A quel punto è normale che non puoi cambiare i permessi delle directory...

Mica hai regole particolari definite in udev? 

Prova a postare un cat /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules | grep \"sd  e ripetilo su eventuali altri file che hai...

----------

## Raffo

neanche a me piace infatti. il problema è proprio questo infatti, secondo me nn c'è un programma che ha bug, piuttosto un settaggio sballato nn si sa perchè! cmq ti posto l'output da te richiesto:

```
KERNEL=="sd*",          NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

KERNEL=="sd*[!0-9]", SYSFS{ieee1394_id}=="*", IMPORT="/bin/echo -e 'ID_SERIAL=$sysfs{ieee1394_id}\nID_BUS=ieee1394'"

KERNEL=="sd*[!0-9]", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="", IMPORT="/sbin/usb_id -x"

KERNEL=="sd*[!0-9]", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="", IMPORT="/sbin/scsi_id -g -x -s %p"

KERNEL=="sd*[!0-9]", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="", IMPORT="/sbin/scsi_id -g -x -a -s %p"

KERNEL=="sd*[!0-9]", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="?*", SYMLINK+="disk/by-id/$env{ID_BUS}-$env{ID_SERIAL}"

KERNEL=="sd*[0-9]", IMPORT{parent}=="ID_*"

KERNEL=="sd*[0-9]", ENV{ID_SERIAL}=="?*", SYMLINK+="disk/by-id/$env{ID_BUS}-$env{ID_SERIAL}-part%n"

```

in /etc/udev/rules.d c c'è solo quel file, quindi dovrei dover postare altro... credo...

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> neanche a me piace infatti. il problema è proprio questo infatti, secondo me nn c'è un programma che ha bug, piuttosto un settaggio sballato nn si sa perchè! cmq ti posto l'output da te richiesto:
> 
> ```
> KERNEL=="sd*",          NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"
> 
> ...

 

Ho notato che anche a me lo monta con quei permessi...Anche se il uid=713 (cioè io) e gid=100 (cioè il gruppo disk, come impostato nelle regole di udev)...A questo punto...Perchè a te non va? Hai provato a cambiare il permessi di quella directory col lettore non attaccato?

----------

## Raffo

la directory ovviamente sparisce se il lettore nn è collegato, nn posso cambiare nessun permesso...

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> la directory ovviamente sparisce se il lettore nn è collegato, nn posso cambiare nessun permesso...

 

Allora prova a crearla tu...A quel punto lui dovrebbe usarla...Almeno a me così fa...

----------

## Raffo

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

>  *Raffo wrote:*   la directory ovviamente sparisce se il lettore nn è collegato, nn posso cambiare nessun permesso... 
> 
> Allora prova a crearla tu...A quel punto lui dovrebbe usarla...Almeno a me così fa...

 

provato, nel momento in cui collego il device vengono cambiati i permessi della dir e nn posso più accederci o scriverci da utente... quando scollego il lettore rivedo la cartella con i normali permessi di scrittura...

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Raffo wrote:*   

>  *shogun_panda wrote:*    *Raffo wrote:*   la directory ovviamente sparisce se il lettore nn è collegato, nn posso cambiare nessun permesso... 
> 
> Allora prova a crearla tu...A quel punto lui dovrebbe usarla...Almeno a me così fa... 
> 
> provato, nel momento in cui collego il device vengono cambiati i permessi della dir e nn posso più accederci o scriverci da utente... quando scollego il lettore rivedo la cartella con i normali permessi di scrittura...

 

E' vero...l'ho notato anch'io...lo fa pure a me e manco me ne ero accorto...L'unica differenza e' che a me lo monta con il mio nome utente e perciò non noto la differenza...A questo punto mi chiedo...A che gruppi appartieni? Tra questi c'è pure plugdev?

----------

## otaku

potresti provare iveman che a me funziona egregiamente...

aggiornando a gnome 2.12 ho visto che il device manager si appoggia a pmount, che è +s, prova ad aggiungere al tuo utente i gruppi:

haldaemon

plugdev

----------

## Raffo

no, nn sono in quel gruppo! mi ci addo al volo e vedo che succede...

----------

## Raffo

ehm, nn succede niente mi sa   :Laughing: 

nn penso debba riavviare per vedere i cambiamenti...

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> ehm, nn succede niente mi sa  
> 
> nn penso debba riavviare per vedere i cambiamenti...

 

Hai almeno fatto il logout da gnome? Almeno questo lo devi fare...

----------

## Raffo

allora... ho fatto un reboot, ora riesco ad entrare e a scrivere sulla periferica montata in /media... resta il fatto che nn riesco cmq a vederla da computer:/// e questo mi nega la possibilità del mount automatico o di montare/smontare con un click... e mi da nn poco fastidio la cosa... poi al boot ho visto una serie di errori terrorizzante che mi lasciato a bocca aperta, purtroppo però nn riesco a leggere di cosa si tratta perchè il boot ovviamente va per la sua strada...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> allora... ho fatto un reboot, ora riesco ad entrare e a scrivere sulla periferica montata in /media... resta il fatto che nn riesco cmq a vederla da computer:/// e questo mi nega la possibilità del mount automatico o di montare/smontare con un click... e mi da nn poco fastidio la cosa... poi al boot ho visto una serie di errori terrorizzante che mi lasciato a bocca aperta, purtroppo però nn riesco a leggere di cosa si tratta perchè il boot ovviamente va per la sua strada...  

 

Non riesci a vedere i log di sistema?

Cmq...Almeno ora riesci a leggere/scrivere sulla periferica, e già è un passo in avanti...

Ora dovresti ripostare l'output di gnome-volume-manager...Qualcosa sarà cambiato, no?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

invece mi sa che nn è cambiato proprio nulla...

```
manager.c/1691: Device added: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_41e_4112_0002F6816AE54709

manager.c/1691: Device added: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_41e_4112_0002F6816AE54709_if0

manager.c/1691: Device added: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_41e_4112_0002F6816AE54709_if0_scsi_host

manager.c/1691: Device added: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_41e_4112_0002F6816AE54709_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0

manager.c/1691: Device added: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_MuVo_Slim

manager.c/1513: not a mountable volume: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_MuVo_Slim

manager.c/1691: Device added: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part1_size_1043441152

manager.c/1544: Changed: /dev/sda1

manager.c/1189: mounting /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part1_size_1043441152...

manager.c/698: executing command: /usr/bin/pmount-hal /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part1_size_1043441152

manager.c/1777: Mounted: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part1_size_1043441152

```

gnome-volume-manager cmq lo sto sempre avviando a mano da terminale... 

tra i log ho trovato questo:

```
Oct  2 22:06:50 ganondorf hal.hotplug[7487]: DEVPATH is not set (subsystem pci)

Oct  2 22:06:50 ganondorf hal.hotplug[7511]: DEVPATH is not set (subsystem pci)

Oct  2 22:06:50 ganondorf hal.hotplug[7535]: DEVPATH is not set (subsystem pci)

Oct  2 22:06:50 ganondorf hal.hotplug[7559]: DEVPATH is not set (subsystem pci)

Oct  2 22:06:50 ganondorf hal.hotplug[7583]: DEVPATH is not set (subsystem pci)

Oct  2 22:06:50 ganondorf hal.hotplug[7607]: DEVPATH is not set (subsystem pci)

Oct  2 22:06:50 ganondorf hal.hotplug[7661]: DEVPATH is not set (subsystem pci)

Oct  2 22:06:51 ganondorf hal.hotplug[7700]: DEVPATH is not set (subsystem pci)

Oct  2 22:06:51 ganondorf hal.hotplug[7806]: DEVPATH is not set (subsystem pci)

Oct  2 22:06:51 ganondorf hal.hotplug[7838]: DEVPATH is not set (subsystem pci)

Oct  2 22:06:51 ganondorf hal.hotplug[7985]: DEVPATH is not set (subsystem pci)
```

è normale?

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> invece mi sa che nn è cambiato proprio nulla...
> 
> ```
> manager.c/1691: Device added: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_41e_4112_0002F6816AE54709
> 
> ...

 

Per i log, non preoccuparti...Capita a molti e non sappiamo perchè...

Per il problemone, invece, non so più che dirti...Nelle preferenze dei supporti rimovibili di GNOME cos'hai impostato?

----------

## Raffo

ho impostato l'automount e l'autobrowse... in pratica le prime 3 voci...

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> ho impostato l'automount e l'autobrowse... in pratica le prime 3 voci...

 

Mah...non so più che dirti...Hai tutto esattamente come me...  :Sad: 

----------

## Raffo

ci sarà qualche altra cosa che dovrò cambiare... il problema è che nn so dove mettermi le mani... cmq grazie mille per l'aiuto, sei stato gentilissimo...

----------

## Raffo

in preda alla disperazione emergo ivman che farà il downgrade di dbus e hal....

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> ci sarà qualche altra cosa che dovrò cambiare... il problema è che nn so dove mettermi le mani... cmq grazie mille per l'aiuto, sei stato gentilissimo...

 

Prego, di nulla!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

tra l'altro per far montare il drive in /media/usbdisk sono costretto a killare e riavviare a mano gnome-volume-manager perchè altrimenti nn lo monta proprio... c'è un serio problema da qualche parte...

----------

## Raffo

risolto!!!! ho fatto una accurata ricerca sul forum (basta trovare le keyword giuste  :Wink:  ) e ho scoperto che c'era gente che aveva il mio stesso problema... da lì a risolvere è stato immediato... è bastato riemergere gnome-vfs con la use +hal...

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> risolto!!!! ho fatto una accurata ricerca sul forum (basta trovare le keyword giuste  ) e ho scoperto che c'era gente che aveva il mio stesso problema... da lì a risolvere è stato immediato... è bastato riemergere gnome-vfs con la use +hal...

 

Yuppie! Sono contento per te!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> Yuppie! Sono contento per te! 

 

grazie ancora del supporto   :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

il problema si è ripresentato e ora nn so da che dipende!! aiuto   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> il problema si è ripresentato e ora nn so da che dipende!! aiuto  

 

Sicuro che non hai reinstallato/aggiornato niente?

Prova un genlop -l...

----------

## Raffo

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> Sicuro che non hai reinstallato/aggiornato niente?
> 
> Prova un genlop -l...

 

ho controllato... di sospetto c'è solo un emerge di gnome-vfs l'8 ottobre... è passato alla versione 2.6.12.1.1, la precedente da me utilizzata nn è proprio più in portage...

----------

## Raffo

risolto, è bastato fare l'aggiornamento di gnome-volume-manager come richiesto da portage. (spero che sia stato quello   :Laughing:  )

----------

